# Metric Units????



## gipper (Apr 10, 2007)

I just finished getting my rear kicked on the morning section of the "the other board" Sample Exam :brickwall: One thing that surprised me about the test was that most of the geotech problems were in metric units. I'm not used to working these problems in metric units. Is the actual exam going to be in metric units for these types of problems, or will I have a choice of which system of units I want to work in?


----------



## ktulu (Apr 10, 2007)

The majority of the exam questions I have seen have been in SI units. And the NCEES Sample Exam is in SI units.

But, it is good practice to work problems in Metric units. That was one of the biggest helps I got out of the "the other board" Sample Exam.

ktulu


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

I would at the very least have a really good list of conversions, especially one from maybe the inside of an old chemistry / physics book.

cause you dont think ncees would look at the one in the cerm and find some odball conversion that's not in there do you?


----------



## gipper (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for your input guys. I guess the best strategy is to be prepared for anything...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd suggest you know the important conversion factors for your discipline cold going into the exam. By the time I was ready for the real deal, I had done enough practice problems where the conversions were engrained into my head.

ft -&gt; m

gal -&gt; ft3

etc...


----------



## ktulu (Apr 11, 2007)

Since about every text book or reference has its own table of conversions and what not, it may be in our best interest to make your own set of conversions, based on discipline.

I think I'll do that right now...take my own advice...

ktulu


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 11, 2007)

ktulu said:


> The majority of the exam questions I have seen have been in SI units. And the NCEES Sample Exam is in SI units.
> But, it is good practice to work problems in Metric units. That was one of the biggest helps I got out of the "the other board" Sample Exam.
> 
> ktulu



Am I reading your post correctly? The way I read it, you are saying SI and Metric are different. Aren't they the same thing? I think you meant english in your 1st and 2nd sentence.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

You are definitely correct. I guess my mind is turning to mush....

Gipper,

Don't mind me. I hope I didn't confuse you, as I am confused myself....


----------



## patioshep (Apr 11, 2007)

Been studying for a good 3 months now. Is it just me ...or... do ya'll feel the same way:

The more practice problems I do the more I feel Like I'm not going to do well. How hard (in level of difficulty) are you expecting the actual problems on the PE going to be?(at least for the morning exam, WR afternoon)? I heard they are pretty basic type questions, (ie.. how much dirt can fill a certain volume bucket and a lot of definition questions) -but heard the opposite too.

In school, I was never one to listen to all the hype from people b/c I knew as long as I studied and prepared I would do fine. But as the PE is fast approaching, I’m starting to doubt myself. Why, I don’t know. Maybe b/c I see smart people take the PE four times before they pass it.

I took the Lindeburg sample examination and did fairly well. (in the front cover he says this exam is 10% easier than the actual PE) Anyone have this book? But on the other hand, I’ve worked through 101 solved problems, 6 min solutions, and CERM- They really have some obscure problems in these. I hope it’s just 4th quarter nerves.

Good luck


----------



## ktulu (Apr 11, 2007)

patio-

Welcome to the board....

To answer your concerns: you are not alone in the uneasy feeling towards the exam; most of us here preparing are nearing the end of our study ropes, thinking that we are going to lose our grips and fall....just trust your studying and you'll do fine.

The Lindeburg sample exam, IMO, is harder than the exam; in terms of having to perform 6-7 calculations to come up with what is asked. We will not have that kind of time on the real exam. Try to find the NCEES sample exam; it is more along the exam lines in terms of problem type and depth of solving...

Don't hesitate in asking anything here...everyone is extremely willing to answer questions...

Good Luck,

ktulu


----------



## gipper (Apr 11, 2007)

wecome to the board patio :true:

You're not alone in your doubts - I was feeling pretty good about the exam a couple of weeks ago, then I took the "the other board" sample exam this week. Quite a humbling experience lease: I'm not sure what to think now...


----------



## CiceroKid (Apr 13, 2007)

Back to the issue of metric vs. English units.

The *N* in NCEES stands for "National," as in "U.S." I think candidates should expect the units used in test questions will conform to the most conventional U.S. practice for your particular discipline.

For electrical engineering, many units, such as volts, amps, etc., will obviously be SI. But wire sizes should be AWG (American Wire Gauge), conduit size will be in inches, transmission lengths will most likely be in feet or miles, motor ratings in horsepower, etc. Temperature ratings for electrical components should be in deg C, which has been conventional in the U.S. for eons.

Kid


----------



## MEinNC (Apr 15, 2007)

From what I remember from you should be prepared to deal with a couple of metric problems.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

patioshep said:


> Been studying for a good 3 months now. Is it just me ...or... do ya'll feel the same way:
> They really have some obscure problems in these. I hope it’s just 4th quarter nerves.


patioshep --

If you have put three good months into preparation, then you sound like you are on the right track. I think EVERYONE starts to have doubts after placing that much time into study preparation over an exam that covers such breadth of material. I know one of the things I got @#$%* pissed off about the last time that I took the exam was that I put lots and lots of effort into certain types of problems that didn't even show up. The good news is that I finally passed - that is the objective.

With less than 1 week to go the best thing you can do is try to keep a positive mental attitude, because when you start testing there will be things that will start to gnaw at you - I know there were several problems that I knew how to solve cold, but did not match exactly one of the four answers. You have to have a cool enough head to remain calm and keep plugging away - many people get frustrated and give up.

Remember that the score is rated on your performance relative to others in your test group, so if there are 'difficult problems' then that burden is shared by all. Also, if you think a problem was too obscure or confusing, you can respond to an after-exam survey and report that problem. Have that tucked away in the back of your mind as you are working problems so you can have some level of comfort that you can report difficult or confusing problems.

I wish you and everyone else the best of luck. 



JR


----------

